# General > Photography >  One to One Photography Classes

## AdrianB

Hi Everyone,

I have recently moved to Caithness from Edinburgh and so far I don't know enough people `in person` or on Facebook to ask this up there. I would like to start running one to one photography tutorials (and later maybe smaller groups as well) and would like to ask how many of you would be up for it, or maybe you know someone interested, who mentioned it before? I'm not looking for names etc. but a rough idea. 
If this is something you are interested in please let me know what would you like to learn? Is it basics, like technical aspect of photography? Post processing? portrait photography? flash? or maybe `still life`? Or something else?
Do let me know your thoughts please?

All the best!
Adrian

----------


## bod1403

Hi, I'd be interested in classes. I've been playing around with cameras for a while now & had some okay results but now have a bridge camera & would like to get the best out of it with the aim of eventually swapping it for an SLR.

----------


## AdrianB

Perfect! thanks for replying - this is something that will definitely be covered in my tier 1 classes.

----------


## Bertieboy

Hi, welcome to Caithness..... I'm a returner to SLR cameras, now DSLR, and also need some help.
Prefer to join a small beginner class though..

----------


## AdrianB

Thanks Bertieboy and no problem - I will keep you posted! Group wise I`m thinking 5 ppl per class as I wouldnt want anyone to feel left out and this size just maximizes the amount of stuff anyone can pick up plus gives room for Q and A`s at any point

----------


## sinclair3

would be interested in joining a class for complete beginners if you start one up. I am going away for the rest of January so hopefully this is not going to start this month. Please let me know if this is going to happen as I know of one other person that would like to join me on a photography for beginners course. Thanks

----------


## AdrianB

No problem! Will keep this thread running and once i have everything finalized i will let everyone know the details through pm/email.
Im hoping to start in February so enjoy your trip  :Smile:

----------


## grumpyhippo

Hi Adrian 


Have sent you a PM

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Count me in Adrian, I would like to know what all the bells and buttons are for on my camera.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Ditto to all of the above - I'm interested!

----------


## Doolally

I'd like more details too please!

----------


## AdrianB

Thank you for the interest Doolally, Tilly Teckel and Kevin! As I said I will keep the thread running for now and at the moment the course program is getting tweaked and structured, so will keep all interested updated in February via email or private messages and also post a note here just to make sure everyone get it. Could you possibly let me know if its `one to one` or small group (up to 5 people) you would be more interested in??
thanks again!!
Adrian

----------


## hap

me too please!

----------


## Razz

I would be interested as well

----------


## AdrianB

Thanks for replying and interest Razz and Hap  :Smile:  and as above will keep everyone updated with all details.

----------


## Bertieboy

What happened next?

----------


## plutonio

i'm interested.

----------


## AdrianB

Thanks Plutonio - will keep you updated as well.
For Everyone that already commented and PM`ed me directly - everything is going ahead so keep your eyes peeled, but everyone will be informed one way or another as soon as everything is ready to go. For all the Facebook people I will also try and set up a page (if there is enough interest in page on facebook?) and also as an `aftercare` everyone that attends a tutorial/lessons with me will have access to a separate closed group where everyone will be able to share their work, ask questions and participate in monthly `themed` competitions  :Smile:  
Stay in touch!
Adrian

----------


## nicnak

hi i would be very interested too !

----------


## marksay

hi , i have a friend that would be interested in the one to one classes, I have their details if you can pm me. thanks

----------


## rich62_uk

pm sent to  you ...

----------


## rich62_uk

Could anyone who knows the person running the classes to look on here please as I have sent a private message but have not heard back. Thank you....

----------


## AdrianB

> Could anyone who knows the person running the classes to look on here please as I have sent a private message but have not heard back. Thank you....


Hi Rich62_uk
Thanks for getting in touch - i was away from the page for few days - thats the PM sent to you already.

----------


## rich62_uk

Pm sent to you Adrian  :Smile:  please sign in !

----------

